# New Snake Parent Looking For Advice



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

So we bought our first snake last week. He's a sand boa and we named him Carrot (at least he didn't stick with Kakarot! ;-) ). A lot of the information we were told was wrong for him (like him needing a bright light during the day which causes him to hide because it's so bright!), so I am asking all my awesome fellow crazy fish people to please guide me to a good forum or site with accurate information. Forums can be as broad or as specialized as you see fit. I know all of you love your pets and take excellent care of them, so I know if anyone can help us, y'all can. :-D

P.S. A coworker of my aunt wants to get rid of a corn snake and we know zilch about them. Any info on them would be great too just in case we decide to get him too. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
congrats on the new pet.
i have no experience with snakes what so ever …sorry…however
there was a reptile site i visited some time ago,and although UK based
it may have some information that may help… RFUK.com
failing that…type into google snake forums..and there maybe something
better :-D
i hope you find what you're looking for…please keep an update going,
and pictures if you're able would be lovely.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

What sized enclosure is he in? You need to make sure you have a hide on the warm and cool side as well as a water dish on the cool side. If you go the heat lamp route, get red or blue night bulbs. You will need three thermometers with a probe (I personally use Acu-Rites because it's cheaper and you'll only need one and an extra probe thermometer). Heat tape (I get mine at Reptile Basics pre-wired) is the best thing you can get to control the temperature in the tank and, with all heating methods, you will need a thermostat. I personally use two Hydro-Farms. Set one heat mat up on the warm side, place the thermostat probe on top of the heat mat in the center and UNDER the tank and set it to what you need and do the same with the cool side. ALWAYS put the thermostat probe between the heat mat and the tank as close to the center as possible!! 

With the exception of the heat tape (I recommend the 12" for anything 10 gallons and up) I didn't go looking for the lowest price I could find with the items, I just wanted to show you the model you need. I don't know _a lot_ about sand boas but I can help you to the best of my ability. I have been keeping and breeding reptiles for about 8 years now. If you go to my fish tanks, you can see my boa's set-ups. I suggest something similar for the corn snake. I have different hides in there, now, however. I got the hides from reptile basics because they are super easy to clean. Always remember with hides, the snake needs to fit snuggly into them (it'll look like it won't fit) or they don't feel secure. 

Do not feed your snake or handle it much, if at all, for the next 4 weeks and keep it away from any other reptiles you may have (including the corn). Snakes, like fish, need quarantine procedures. If you have any questions, let me know. I also want to add, the snake forums out there are crap. I've been to a few and they honestly are giving bad info and are very rude to newcomers most of the time. Just research, research, research! I have some ins with snake breeders so if I can't help you with something, I'll give them a call!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for all the info :-D

I have been googling my butt off, but there is so much conflicting information out there! It's tough to know what's right.

I have a digital thermometer/hydrometer (sp?) on the hot side with the probe buried in the center of the aspen. I have an analogue on the cold side. I've been keeping his home at 92 degrees, but with the cold front last night, I can't get it higher than 87 today with both the heat pad AND light on (staying with dad until move next month and he doesn't have central heat and air, so house is upper 50s to low 60s right now). Humidity is 25% and yes, water is on cool side. At least I did that part and the heat pad right.

He has a purple night light. I have it all on timers. 13hr day and 11hr night. What should we look for in bulbs? I want to get him something less bright for day but will still put off the heat and rays he needs. 

We had no idea that he needed a small cave! We just got a hide that we thought would work for him as an adult too. He currently has a good layer of aspen bedding and a nice piece of wood on the hot side he likes to curl under, so hopefully that will work until we can either find hun a proper hide or drive to where we will be getting supplies and get him one.

We were misinformed by the woman at PetSmart about a lot of things. She said a 10gal would be big enough for life, but that's only if he is truly a male! Females need a 20gal. We think he is a male from looking online, but having never seen a female, it's only an educated guess.

He ate 2 pinkies his first feeding without issue. We have a separate critter carrier to feed him in and will feed him each Sunday. We warmed them by placing them in a sealed sandwitch baggie and soaking the baggie in warm water for about an hour to bring their temp up to about what it would have been alive. I took them out and let them sit to make sure they were completely thawed and then placed them back in the baggie in the water to stay warm while he got Carrot. We fed him with tongs.

The problem with him is that he actually enjoys being held! It was quite a shocker for us as we were told not to handle him for the first few weeks while he settled. We decided to handle him 30-45 minutes a day except on Sundays and Mondays. We wash our hands up to the elbow with dishwashing liquid before and after handling him and rinse very well. Is there any set limit on how long or often a snake can be held? I know they're cold blooded and I would hate to keep him out of his heat longer than I'm supposed to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

> I have a digital thermometer/hydrometer (sp?) on the hot side with the probe buried in the center of the aspen. I have an analogue on the cold side. I've been keeping his home at 92 degrees, but with the cold front last night, I can't get it higher than 87 today with both the heat pad AND light on (staying with dad until move next month and he doesn't have central heat and air, so house is upper 50s to low 60s right now). Humidity is 25% and yes, water is on cool side. At least I did that part and the heat pad right.


Analog thermometers can be innacurate up to 15 degrees, I suggest swapping that with another digital.



> He has a purple night light. I have it all on timers. 13hr day and 11hr night. What should we look for in bulbs? I want to get him something less bright for day but will still put off the heat and rays he needs.


Snakes actually do not need UVB rays, so just get a blue, purple or red bulb of the correct wattage to get the temp you need and he will be fine. 



> We had no idea that he needed a small cave! We just got a hide that we thought would work for him as an adult too. He currently has a good layer of aspen bedding and a nice piece of wood on the hot side he likes to curl under, so hopefully that will work until we can either find hun a proper hide or drive to where we will be getting supplies and get him one.


I personally use plastic microwave dinner containers as hides for my boas I have now. Improvise, he won't mind!



> We were misinformed by the woman at PetSmart about a lot of things. She said a 10gal would be big enough for life, but that's only if he is truly a male! Females need a 20gal. We think he is a male from looking online, but having never seen a female, it's only an educated guess.


How are you attempting to sex him?



> He ate 2 pinkies his first feeding without issue. We have a separate critter carrier to feed him in and will feed him each Sunday. We warmed them by placing them in a sealed sandwitch baggie and soaking the baggie in warm water for about an hour to bring their temp up to about what it would have been alive. I took them out and let them sit to make sure they were completely thawed and then placed them back in the baggie in the water to stay warm while he got Carrot. We fed him with tongs.


I wouldn't feed again for 4 weeks. Moving and environmental changes are hard on a snake. You could really harm him should he decide to regurgitate his meal due to stress. Also, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE stop feeding in a separate container. This will make them associate your hands with food! What you need to do is called hook training. Get a snake hook or paper towel roll and stroke the snake on the back before you pick him up to handle him, do not touch him with the hook when you are about to feed him. You are also improperly thawing your rodents which can make him very ill. You need to thaw the mouse in room-temperature water (should only take about 30 min) and then run it under warm water to heat it up to temp. Feeding two prey items is also harmful for snakes. You should feed one appropriate-sized item a feeding. Appropriate sized being just big enough that it will leave a small, almost unnoticeable lump in the largest part of its body.



> The problem with him is that he actually enjoys being held! It was quite a shocker for us as we were told not to handle him for the first few weeks while he settled. We decided to handle him 30-45 minutes a day except on Sundays and Mondays. We wash our hands up to the elbow with dishwashing liquid before and after handling him and rinse very well. Is there any set limit on how long or often a snake can be held? I know they're cold blooded and I would hate to keep him out of his heat longer than I'm supposed to.


I know it's hard not to handle a new snake, but for the sake of his health, please don't handle him for at least 3 weeks and never handle a snake after feeding. You have to not handle him two full days after the feeding day. So, if you feed him Monday, you can't handle him until Thursday. Feeding in the afternoon means you can handle him up until then, though. Just give him his "acclimation" period. It really is important that you don't handle him. Once this period is over you can handle him as much as you like as long as he stays warm. Our bodies are naturally 98F so you are like a moving heat pad.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Flint. Here are my responses to your replies. Some are questions, some are observations, and some represent my confusion over ideas or conflicting information.

1) I noticed the analogue problem, but we had a bunch of unexpected expenses come up out of nowhere with the move and my dad becoming sick and needing my help. It will make the next two months tough. I'm hoping to get by with just the one until then.

2) I had read that, but they told me snakes HAD to have UVB rays, so again I was misinformed. What about maintaining a day/night cycle?

3) We tried to improvise, but he likes his stick! XD

4) I'm not popping or probing if that's what your asking. Most websites site the length and shape of a sand boa's tail as good indicators of gender. That's what I looked for.

5) 4 WEEKS! Every website says once a week at his age and the PetSmart people and the pamphlet say it too. Why so long? And why should I not feed him in a separate container? Every site and guide says to do it so they don't accadently injest their bedding or become aggressive due to associating your hand with food.

He is showing no signs of destress and ate without problems or regurgitation. He didn't even have a bump after swallowing the pinkies.

I've been rubbing my finger down his back like a feather before picking him up. He responds well. The hook thing confuses me. Wouldn't me using my hand for petting and play while using the tongs for feedings do the same thing?

I wasn't sure how to warm them. All I knew was to not get them wet. I was worried that they weren't warm enough and make him sick. Thank you.

Just one? The woman at the store said he should eat 2 to 3 pinkies a week. I'll try only feeding him one next time.

6) I'm not handling him because I can't wait to; I'm handling him because he shows positive reactions toward being held and affection with him sometimes crawling to my hand and into it when I mess with his tank. And like I said in the earlier post, we handled him every day save Sunday and Monday. Sunday is feeding day and Monday for him to relax. We feed after dark.

Thanks for clearing up the body heat thing. It's great to know. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry if I sound like I'm arguing with you. I'm not. There's just too much conflicting info out there. I don't know which is right.

Also, I have a confusing situation now. Once the house heated up, I went to check the tank to find the hot side reading to be 117 degrees F! The craziest part is the fact Carrot was laying on that side right over the pad. I would have turned it off if he had been trying to cool himself or something. Does that mean he likes it that warm? I read they like the hot side at 90-95.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

> 2) I had read that, but they told me snakes HAD to have UVB rays, so again I was misinformed. What about maintaining a day/night cycle?


No, snakes do not need UVB. If snakes needed UVB me and every breeder in the world wouldn't be keeping them in tubs and racks with no lights. A day/night cycle outside of whatever room light he gets is not important, either. 



> 3) We tried to improvise, but he likes his stick! XD


Leave the stick and give him other options as well.



> 4) I'm not popping or probing if that's what your asking. Most websites site the length and shape of a sand boa's tail as good indicators of gender. That's what I looked for.


The tail thing is horribly inaccurate. Popping isn't as harmful to the snake as people threaten. Don't do it unless you are comfortable, though.



> 5) 4 WEEKS! Every website says once a week at his age and the PetSmart people and the pamphlet say it too. Why so long? And why should I not feed him in a separate container? Every site and guide says to do it so they don't accadently injest their bedding or become aggressive due to associating your hand with food.


You HAVE to give them a chance to settle, that's why so long. It is extremely stressful on a snake to be put in a new environment and have people constantly prodding and gawking at it. You shouldn't feed in a separate container because it makes the snake associate your hand with being fed (you have to pick him up to put him in the container and to remove him). Just place a paper plate, paper towel, or piece of newspaper on the substrate, place the prey on it and walk away. He knows what to do, I promise. When you move a snake after feeding it is undue stress that can ALSO cause regurgitation. It is not healthy for your snake. Period.



> He is showing no signs of destress and ate without problems or regurgitation. He didn't even have a bump after swallowing the pinkies.


Stress is not easily identifiable in snakes. Also, just because he didn't have issues this time, doesn't mean he won't next time. I am trying to help you by giving you the information that I have learned and practiced in my years of keeping and breeding these lovely creatures. I learned everything I know from successful breeders. 



> I've been rubbing my finger down his back like a feather before picking him up. He responds well. The hook thing confuses me. Wouldn't me using my hand for petting and play while using the tongs for feedings do the same thing?


You don't use the hook for petting and play, you use it before hand so he knows he's about to be picked up and not fed. Using your hand/tongs, the snake will still see your hand with the tongs. It is just another way to associate your hand with food.



> I wasn't sure how to warm them. All I knew was to not get them wet. I was worried that they weren't warm enough and make him sick. Thank you.


You can thaw them in water without a bag should you please. There is no reason not to get them wet. I feed wet prey when I get dehydrated rescues. 



> Just one? The woman at the store said he should eat 2 to 3 pinkies a week. I'll try only feeding him one next time.


You need to be feeding one appropriately sized (this means a little bigger than his biggest part) prey item a feeding. If the pinkies didn't leave a bump, you need a larger prey item. Don't just feed him one pinky, it isn't enough food.



> 6) I'm not handling him because I can't wait to; I'm handling him because he shows positive reactions toward being held and affection with him sometimes crawling to my hand and into it when I mess with his tank. And like I said in the earlier post, we handled him every day save Sunday and Monday. Sunday is feeding day and Monday for him to relax. We feed after dark.


Again, I am giving you the information you asked for. It is your choice to take my advice and heed my warnings or not. If you can wait, I HIGHLY suggest waiting for the sake of his health.



> Thanks for clearing up the body heat thing. It's great to know.


I regularly handle my snakes for 5-6 hours at a time. They go shopping with me a lot. As long as it isn't cold enough in the room for you to need a sweater, the snake will get enough heat off of you. 



> Sorry if I sound like I'm arguing with you. I'm not. There's just too much conflicting info out there. I don't know which is right.


Again, I am giving you the information that has been working for myself and other breeders for years, even decades in some cases. It's the same thing with bettas, most information out there promotes 1/8 gallon bowls, when we know that is not correct. It is ultimately your decision and your snake.



> Also, I have a confusing situation now. Once the house heated up, I went to check the tank to find the hot side reading to be 117 degrees F! The craziest part is the fact Carrot was laying on that side right over the pad. I would have turned it off if he had been trying to cool himself or something. Does that mean he likes it that warm? I read they like the hot side at 90-95.


You WILL cook your snake this way. This is why thermostats are SOOOOOO important. If this continues, I promise you, you will end up with a dead snake. Please please please invest in a thermostat for this EXACT reason. 117 is NOT healthy whether the snake moved or not.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i just want to chime in here as although i have not kept a snake
i have kept other reptiles,and i will agree anyone with an exotic
pet that needs some form of electrical heating needs to be attached
to a thermostat….not only to protect the animal,also a preventative 
of possible house fire.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks. We can no longer get the Corn Snake unfortunately but helping my dad is far more important now. Between helping him and the added expense of hiring an electriction and plumber (dad is retired lineman and also use to do construction so originally he was going to do that and place the dirt pad) for the new house, we are suddenly very strapped for cash. The nearest pet store is 40 minutes away, so in my following posts when I say we will do it this weekend, it is because we have business there then and can combine the trip.

More replies...

1) Thanks for clearing that up. I HATED the bright light anyway. So how do I regulate a day night temp? Or should it be constant?

2) Got it. I will return the cave for one of the correct size. Aldo, have you ever heard of a humitity box?

3) Really? Well THAT'S great. Now instead of an educated guess, it's a coin toss -_-

4) Okay. He won't get too hungry or starve will he? That's a LOT of missed feedings. And the separate container thing is bad even when we let him sit an hour in the dark before moving him back? 
By the way, what do you think of these sites? Is it good information? Is anything wrong?
Kenyan (East African) Sand Boas (Eryx colubrinus)
The Sand Boa Page - Care Sheets

5) It sounds like you're pretty experienced. Thank you for agreeing to help me sift through all the false information. What snakes do you have? I would love to see pictures. Have you ever had a Sand Boa? 

6) Okay. Now I see what you mean about hook training. I can totally see that. The feeding in cage still scares me with all the stories out there of snakes dying from ingesting bedding while eating. Any thoughts on a cloth snake bag? I have not clue what it is, but maybe it would be a good alternative to feeding directly in the tank.

7) Good to know. They told me to spray it with a calcium suplament because pinkies have low calcium content. Is that right?

8) I looked after he ate last week and saw no bump at all. Maybe I missed it? So does that mean I can feed him 2 of the pinkies instead of one like you said earlier? I bought a 6 pack which is why I'm asking. Also, what if fuzzies end up being too big for him?

9) I will do my best. What do I do when he comes to me when I'm changing his water and such? Do I ignore him? Pet him in tank? Pick him up only if he crawls into my hand?

10) That's WONDERFUL news! Thank you :-D

11) *see 5

12) HOLY S***!!! I will. I tried to go to Walmart, but they have NOTHING for reptiles save for turtle food. I will turn his night light on and closely monitor it myself until we can go get one this weekend. I best check on him today and tomorrow to make sure the high temp didn't harm him. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

> 1) Thanks for clearing that up. I HATED the bright light anyway. So how do I regulate a day night temp? Or should it be constant?


It should stay pretty consistant but it can fall to 85 on the warm and 75 on the cool side if need be.



> 2) Got it. I will return the cave for one of the correct size. Aldo, have you ever heard of a humitity box?


These aren't necessary unless he is having trouble shedding.



> 3) Really? Well THAT'S great. Now instead of an educated guess, it's a coin toss -_-


Well, I can give you all the advice I can but in the end, it's your decision to take it or not. That's what I meant by that.



> 4) Okay. He won't get too hungry or starve will he? That's a LOT of missed feedings. And the separate container thing is bad even when we let him sit an hour in the dark before moving him back?
> By the way, what do you think of these sites? Is it good information? Is anything wrong?
> Kenyan (East African) Sand Boas (Eryx colubrinus)
> The Sand Boa Page - Care Sheets


No, he will not starve. I am having issues with one of my rescues right now and she hasn't been fed in almost two months. Snakes are meant to binge in the wild, they don't always find food once a week. Ball Pythons even go off food for a year at a time if they so please. Kingsnake and Fauna Classifieds are good places for information. 



> 5) It sounds like you're pretty experienced. Thank you for agreeing to help me sift through all the false information. What snakes do you have? I would love to see pictures. Have you ever had a Sand Boa?


I currently have two Colombian or Common Boas. Also known improperly as Red Tail Boas. There are photos of them in my aquariums tab under my username. Nagini's Bin and Ronaldo's Bin. 



> 6) Okay. Now I see what you mean about hook training. I can totally see that. The feeding in cage still scares me with all the stories out there of snakes dying from ingesting bedding while eating. Any thoughts on a cloth snake bag? I have not clue what it is, but maybe it would be a good alternative to feeding directly in the tank.


Put a paper plate down, like I said. He won't ingest bedding and even if he does, it won't kill him. I wouldn't advise you to do it if it wasn't safe for your animal, I promise you. No, a snake bag will not be a good alternative.



> 7) Good to know. They told me to spray it with a calcium suplament because pinkies have low calcium content. Is that right?


This is incorrect. Pinkies have more calcium than older mice. You can add it if you really want but it isn't necessary by any means.



> 8) I looked after he ate last week and saw no bump at all. Maybe I missed it? So does that mean I can feed him 2 of the pinkies instead of one like you said earlier? I bought a 6 pack which is why I'm asking. Also, what if fuzzies end up being too big for him?


You won't miss it if it's appropriate-sized prey. Go ahead and feed the two pinkies until your box is gone and then you need to move up to an appropriate size. I would advise you to open the box in the store (I'm assuming you're getting ArcticMice from Petsmart) and eyeball it to the size of your snake. That's what I did when I was feeding Arctic. I order in bulk from BigCheese in Texas.



> 9) I will do my best. What do I do when he comes to me when I'm changing his water and such? Do I ignore him? Pet him in tank? Pick him up only if he crawls into my hand?


You can stroke him a few times but otherwise ignore him. 



> 12) HOLY S***!!! I will. I tried to go to Walmart, but they have NOTHING for reptiles save for turtle food. I will turn his night light on and closely monitor it myself until we can go get one this weekend. I best check on him today and tomorrow to make sure the high temp didn't harm him. :-(


Go on amazon and look for the thermostat I linked in my first response, you are going to be paying waaaay too much for a reptile-specific thermostat. The hydrofarm will work just as well and that is what I use personally for my boas. 

I'm going to see if I have any pictures of the size of what my boas eat compared to their body to give you an idea of how large of prey you should feed.

ETA - I am going to PM you some photos. I feel they may be too graphic for other members here.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is what the lump should look like -


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't thank you enough Flint. :-D

I have the lights off and turned on the heating pad. It's keeping the hot side between 93 and 103. It's not perfect, but it's better than it was. I'm monitoring it and will unplug as needed. Turns out the store doesn't carry thermostats so we will have to buy online. One of the clasps is broken on our tank, so we are going to exchange it for a 20gal with lid instead of another 10gal kit. The pad is rated for 10-20gal so it should still work.

He came out when I changed his water so I gave him a little pet. It was good to see him doing okay. I'm glad fasting wont hurt him. I fed him on Sunday, so how long should I leave him alone in the tank unfed? Like date wise? And thanks for the site suggestions 

I meant that as sarcasium hun. ;-) I spent all that time trying to figure out how to tell gender and it ended up being useless. Just one more piece of useless information like the humidity box and calcium spray. -_-

Cool! Wish I could see them. Siggys don't show up on the mobile version believe it or not. ;P

Thanks for comforting me. I just don't want to do anything that could potentially kill him which is why I keep fretting about it. I will try it, but how will I keep him from associating my hand with food? Longer tongs?

Thanks for the mouse tip and the pics. Looks like he needs fuzzies because he DEFINITELY didn't look like that. You can order mice in bulk? How? Is the shipping bad? What's the shelflife?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

You don't need to use tongs just put the warm food on a plate he should eat it on his own. 

I order from BigCheese and I order 6 months worth at a time. They're only a state over from me so shipping is only like $20. Prices for shipping depend on how much dry ice they need to keep the prey frozen. If you give me your zip code I'll do a fake order and see how much it would cost. 

Skip 3-4 feedings. I'll post pics of them in the morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I think fuzzies come in a 4-pack. Medium mice do for sure.

*Petsmart - Lower/Bad Quality*
$42ish per 6 months (4-6g fuzzies)
$84 per 6 months (7-12g small mice)

*BigCheese - High Quality*
$39.25 per 6 months (4-7g fuzzies)
$44.25 per 6 months (8-12g hoppers)

I suggest going to Petsmart and comparing the size of your snake to the prey item before ordering so you know whether to get fuzzies or hoppers (petsmart small mice). You will only need 1 tray of prey from BigCheese, fuzzies and hoppers come in packs of 50 and that will last you exactly 6 months. When you receive them, all you have to do is take them off the tray, and put them in a freezer bag. I personally vacuum seal mine individually because they last longer that way, but that's your call. It will save you money and be better for your snake ordering from BigCheese in the end, not to mention you won't have to go out and buy food all the time. When I was feeding Arctic to my current boas, I was spending over $30 a month on food and driving an hour and a half round trip to get it.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks 

I found some thermostats on Amazon for it, but they were all over $30. Can you tell me what to search for while looking in other departments for thermostats that would work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

The thermostat I linked in my first post is the cheapest, effective one you will find.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Still waiting on thermostat to arrive. Kind of winging the temp control by wrapping the heat pad in a towel so all the heat doesn't get through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

That's a fire hazard be careful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, what should I do then? Without the towel, it can get up to 120 on the hot side! That will kill him for sure especially since that is where he ALWAYS is. He never gets off the heated area no matter how hot it gets.

Also, the shipping was delayed so it will not arrive until later this week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

What does it stay at with just the lamp?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I had to take the lamp back to afford the thermostat. When I had the thermometer on top of aspen with light it was 117, but under it was less (forgot what). Heating pad reads 95 on top of aspen and 120 under. The towel lowered the bottom to 95-100. I'm turning it off and on to try to keep it a good temp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Is there any way you can raise the tank above the mat? Books maybe?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

It came with plastic footies but she said not to use those because they can make the tank crack
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I took a chance and used the footies. The pad is uncovered now and the temp is about 99. Should I worry about the heat pad laying without anything between it and the table?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

It's not as big of a risk as it laying on a towel. I have my heat pads on our wood floors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Okay. That makes me feel better. Do you think the little footies pose any risk to the tank? I exchanged the 10gal kit for a 20gal tank with hood. It was a good deal and I didn't need all the extras anyway. 

By the way, I tried to avoid holding him like you said and he became VERY stressed when I kept refusing to hold him. He became pale and a bit jumpy. Very on edge. I decided to take him out to hold for a few minutes on Sunday. There was an IMMEDIATE positive change in his demeanor. He smelled of my finger and came right to me. I laid him on my stomach for about 15-20 minutes. He would come towards my face when I talked to him. At other times he would go under my upturned shirttail with just his head sticking out watching me and flicking his tongue. He really likes to have his back gently touched and his chin scratched (go figure). I've been handling him every other day for short periods of time and his aditude has improved. I thought the way he was acting was may because he was going to shed (he didn't). I know I am now breaking like 50 rules on proper snake care by now, but it seems that this little guy just doesn't want to behave like a typical snake!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

They won't break your tank. It's not like it's full of water (aka weight) and you're not supporting the frame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

God those people gave us so much bad advice -_-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

If you put some bricks in, I'd be a little concerned in like, a year, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol! Okay, so no bricks. Guessing that rules out dumbbells too? That rulers out anyone who works for PetSmart! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

How's the little man?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Doing very well. I left him alone for a couple days (save for misting and water change) because he was going through his first shed here. During or after that, he had his first bm. The misting seemed to help him with his shedding and he didn't jurk or react negatively to me doing it. His colors are strikingly vivid and deep post shed. He's become even more fond of being touched now, especially along his back and under his chin. Dad thinks it's because he's a bit itchy, but I was thinking that he's responding more because he can feel our touch better now that he's shed.

Also, got the thermostat in! Working like a charm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Did he shed in one full piece?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

It was more like 3, but I think that has something to do with his upbringing because he was much paler colored and rough when we got him.

It was kind of weird because it looked like he was shedding 2 separate layers of skin. That's what it looked like from all the skin together plus how he looked midshed. There was one layer peeling back that was either under where some was already loose or had shed. He still has a little piece on his forehead which I haven't touched for fear of rubbing it off prematurely and hurting him. His eyes are clear though.

The little man went 2 days without being held so he could shed in peace so when I went to change his water (I was gonna leave him alone for 3), he wouldn't have it. He even fought me about going back in his cage! Kept crawling back in my hand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Did he shed his eye caps? It's safe to remove the skin on his head gently. Hopefully his next shed is better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I believe so. His eyes are clear and on shed day they were milky. Thanks for letting me know it's okay to remove the piece left. I just knew I would injure him somehow.

Is there anything I can do to help his next shed? I have a piece of rough wood and a water dish which is kept full of clean water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Is there any laws against reptile abuse? There's a reason I'm asking. It's because my boyfriend told me the most disturbing thing the other day. It happened at his job the day he got Carrot. He was telling everyone about his beautiful new sand boa and his girlfriend that surprised him with it earlier that day. Then, one of his coworkers walked up to him and started talking about how much she hated snakes and she would NEVER have one in her house. Brady thought it was random, but told her "Okay, well you're entitled to your opinion" and went back to talking to the guys. She then told a story - unprovoked - of what she did to a former boyfriend's juvenile snake. She told her boyfriend that she hated snakes and warned him not to have the thing in her house. When their relationship progressed, they moved in together and he brought his pet. As soon as he left for work, SHE PUT THE SNAKE IN THE FREEZER - CAGE AND ALL - AND FROZE HIM TO DEATH! He came home to a dead snake and she never told him what she did. She said she was in the right to kill the discusting thing because she told him not to bring it in her house.

All we could think was what if someone did the same to our little Carrot? God, we were both so disgusted, angry, disturbed, and shocked. It was such an inhumane and cruel act. To top of off, she hid the truth from the man she claimed to care for at the time and left him sad over the loss of his pe . It goes to show how heartless and selfish she truly is. I ranted all over the rant thread about it, but only recently wondered if snakes and other reptiles had about the same rights as fish or were closer to other pets' rights.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Unfortunately there aren't.

Make sure you always check the shed for eye caps. It's not obvious when they're there or not on the snake. As far as helping, spray him a lot when he's shedding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Got it. I wet the area with luke warm water, got a hold of the edge of the shed, and allowed him to pull it off himself. Water and misting scares him which makes me think he didn't have exposure to either before he came here. I'm trying to get him use to it though. He has never touched his water dish, much less soaked, so I worry about him getting dehydrated sometimes or at least dry skin and difficult sheddings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Keep the humidity at proper levels and when you see him start to go into shed spray him 3-4 times a day. It'll help a lot even if he doesn't like it. Don't stress about him getting dehydrated unless his eyes sink in and his skin starts looking loose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

